# mon disque dur se prend pour une horloge



## parksto (2 Février 2004)

mon disque dur interne se prends pour une horloge, il fait tic-tac, mais ne monte plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





en fait, il ne fait pas réellement tic-tac, mais plutôt tic-tac ... tic-toc.
je démare donc sur un systeme sur disque externe firewire.


pour info, il sagit d'un G4 867 et de son disque dur 60 Go d'origine.


est-ce que je vais pourvoir récuperer quelque chose, selon vous ?


----------



## albin (2 Février 2004)

as tu norton ou un logiciel de se type si oui esai de le réparer avec des fois il le vois alors qu'il n'est plus monté.
sinon regarde via un logiciel de formatage si le DD est vue ou non.
a+


----------



## FANREM (2 Février 2004)

Quand il fait ce bruit caracteristique, c'est qu'il est ou qu'il va tomber en panne et que ca ne va pas trainer
Si par hasard, tu le vois ne serait ce qu'une seule fois, tu sauvegardes dare dare tes donnees essentielles sur un ext FW ou quelque chose de similaire selon la taille


----------



## FredStrasbourg (2 Février 2004)

J'ai eu ces jours-çi le même problème avec un disque externe Formac 80 Go firewire qui n'avait que deux ans (et très peu d'heures de services).
Après mail au service technique, il m'a été répondu :
"Il se peut que cela provienne d'une alimentation faible mais aussi d'un
contrôleur sur le point de lacher ..
Faite vos sauvegardes il se peut qu'il ne boot plus ..."

Alors voilà... Je suis bon pour racheter un autre disque...
Et toi aussi, à mon avis !


----------



## parksto (2 Février 2004)

gloups  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci de vos conseils


----------

